# Does Anyone Know About Dayton EMM-6 Mic



## wademarsten (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi,

Does anyone know what the correct orientation for the Dayton EMM-6 mic is for Room tuning measurements. Should it be pointed towards the ceiling or perpendicular to the ceiling and pointed at the speakers or center of speaker pair. There is no info on Dayton's site or Parts-Express site where they sell a lot of these. I have one and want to make sure when I make my measurements I have the mic oriented correctly. So should the mic point towards the ceiling or be at a right angle to the ceiling? 

If anyone knows for sure, I would be most indebted.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Is the mic custom calibrated, or are you using our generic calibration file?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Point it in the same direction as it was when the cal file was created.


----------



## corock (Sep 7, 2009)

I bought the pro version that is calibrated for all three orientations. Is any one better than the other?

Never mind. I've gone back far enough now and found a thread that indicates 0 deg is the prefered orientation.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> I've gone back far enough now and found a thread that indicates 0 deg is the prefered orientation.


Generally, yes. However, 0-degrees merely refers to the orientation of the mic _during it’s calibration_ (same with 45 and 90 degrees). For field measurements, the generally accepted practice is to point the mic towards the sound source and angle it at 20 degrees (for a 0-degree calibration file), or at 70 degrees (for a 90-degree file). (Not sure what use anyone would have for the 45-degree calibration...) 

Naturally, this is for full range measurements; for subwoofers the angle doesn’t matter, as the mic is omnidirectional at low frequencies. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------

